

MS patents 'silently recording communications' 1 ago. Published June 23. Skype? - benedikt
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=20110153809.PGNR.&OS=DN/20110153809RS=DN/20110153809

======
zoowar
Prior Art: <http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/1996/March96/146.txt>

